# Endurance Riding...how to?



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

How would you find a good endurance riding instructor? Do you know of any? (especially in the San Antonio area?) Are there other ways you have learned endurance riding?
I have never done it but I would really love to do it. I just don't know where and how to start. 
Thanks!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know of an endurance rider/instructor/trainer. But she's in PA.
She has a bunch of gaited breeds that she takes on competitions. I think it's really cool.

I would see if there's an endurance club or something and ask them.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

ALL endurance rides needs Volunteers. Go volunter for a ride in your area. Those folks will take you under their wing. At least in my area, I have found endurance and CTR riders will always very very helpful for newbys. 

Check the calendar on AERC website for ride dates


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Just about everything you need to know is here at AERC.org - their mentor page is under the "Education" drop down menu...there are several listed for Texas.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys  I checked out the sources and I think I'll get all the info I'll want  Thanks again!


----------

